# Half-Life 3 - Öffentliche Vorstellung Ende Juli?!



## Cornholio04 (5. Juli 2012)

*Half-Life 3 - Öffentliche Vorstellung Ende Juli?!*

Heyho,

ich hab was flüstern hören, dass doch tatsächlich Ende dieses Monats, in etwa 3 Wochen, die Bombe aller Bomben hochgehen soll:
Ja es oll tatsächlich HL³ gezeigt werden - ganz offiziel! 
Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass es wirklich so kommt( und selbst wenn, wer würde mir glauben  ?) aber ich kann so viel verraten: Es ist eine SEHR solide Quelle! Wenn es am Ende nicht so ist, hat mich eine nahe stehende und immer vertrauenswürdige Quelle wirklich bitter veräppelt... und lasst es mich so sagen: Das wäre so unwahrscheinlich wie ein verheirateter katholischer Priester. Man darf also durchaus gespannt sein! Ich bin es auf jeden Fall.
Nein ich will hier nicht trollen oder dergleichen, ich bin nur dermaßen scharf auf das Game, dass ich diese Info unbedingt!!! loswerden musste! Das hat unter den Nägeln gebrannt - ohne Gleichen! Ob ich dafür Ärger bekomme oder Vertrauen verspiele? Nein, denn die tatsächliche Lücke liegt ja ganz wo anders, ich verbreite nur das Wort 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2012)

Das wäre mal wirklich eine Bombe. Da könnte sogar das neue Highlight "Watch Dogs" im Most-Wanted-Barometer nach unten rutschen.


----------



## chbdiablo (5. Juli 2012)

Valve hat den Juli schon ganz gut durchgeplant um den ganzen Monat im Rampenlicht zu stehen. Am Anfang war das Pyromania Update für Fortress 2, als nächstes kommt der Summer Sale. Der Release für den Left 4 Dead 2 DLC findet dann im Anschluss statt (24. Juli). Wenn danach dann noch eine Ankündigung für Half-Life kommen sollte...
Schön wärs, aber selbst wenn du sagst, es ist eine verlässliche Quelle, wird dir aufgrund der ganzen Geschichte keiner glauben, bis du deine Quelle offenlegst oder es wirklich passiert.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2012)

Wahnsinn
du kennst Gabe Newell? 


Spoiler



wenn hier schon nicht trollst, mach ich das mal 



Hm nja, das wär schon richtig nice, selbst wenn die sagen das dauert noch 5 Jahre


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2012)

1. Das wäre eine tolle Sache, aber ich glaube es erst, wenn ich es sehe. 
2. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, steht im Juli relativ viel an bei Valve, aber warten wir mal ab.
3. Ins entsprechende Forum verschoben.


----------



## Cornholio04 (5. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> du kennst Gabe Newell?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nähh von Gabe isses natürlich nicht! Und offenlegen is leider nicht, Leute. Wie gesagt, ich vertraue der Quelle - wissen werden wir es trotzdem erst Ende des Monats. Aber wie schon oben erwähnt: Valve hat ein festes Programm am Start, mich wundert es auch ein wenig, dass es noch keine Gerüchteküche-News von sonstwelch dubioser Seite gibt... hmm Moment, genau! Weil die eben wirklich immer nur Gerüchte verzapfen die sich am Ende als heiße Luft herausstellen 

Ich bin wirklich aufegeregt Leuds! Ach und das mit den fünf Jahren ist eine unbegründete Sorge. Newell hat mal gesagt sie werden solch heiß erwartete Dinger wie HL³( was da noch so heiß erwartet wäre ist mir schleierhaft) "knapp" vor Release präsentieren. Unter knapp verstehe ich aber immernoch bestimmt 1 Jahr bis Release. Trotzdem erfreulicher als eine Diablo-Taktik

Edit: Danke fürs Verschieben, ich war mir einfach nicht sicher obes da rein gehört da es ja "noch nicht" um Fakten geht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2012)

Das könnte sogar passen. In der aktuellen PCG steht auf der Vorschauseite zur nächsten PCGames Ende Juli ja: 



> "Geheimes Sequel: Eine großartige, weltberühmte Serie geht endlich weiter - und wir besuchen die Entwickler! Um was es genau geht, erfahren Sie in der nächsten PC Games, denn noch ist das Spiel streng geheim."



Da könnte es sich durchaus um Half Life handeln, vielleicht aber auch was ganz anderes sein. Sehen wir ja dann


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich vermute eher ein "Duke Nukem - The last piece of cake".


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Juli 2012)

Das wäre natürlich endgeil. Aber ich glaube es auch erst wenn ich es sehe. Bin schon zu oft enttäuscht worden


----------



## Mothman (5. Juli 2012)

Na da hat wohl jemand aus Cornholio04 Bekanntenkreis den Sinn einer NDA nicht verstanden.  

EDIT:
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass er nicht auffliegt, sonst macht er in der Branche keinen Fuß mehr breit.^^


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass doch tatsächlich Ende dieses Monats, in etwa 3 Wochen, die Bombe aller Bomben hochgehen soll:
> Ja es oll tatsächlich HL³ gezeigt werden - ganz offiziel!


 
du sollst doch nicht an der tür lauschen, wenn deine kleine schwester mit ihren ebenso kleinen freundinnen telefoniert!!!!


----------



## Cornholio04 (5. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Na da hat wohl jemand aus Cornholio04 Bekanntenkreis den Sinn einer NDA nicht verstanden.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass er nicht auffliegt, sonst macht er in der Branche keinen Fuß mehr breit.^^


 Hehe, doch doch hat er wohl. Aber er unterliegt ihr nicht direkt... auch egal, Quelle bleibt unbekannt! Das einzige was er fürchten muss is "a gscheide Watschn" von mir wenns nich so is  . 
Das mit dem PCGames-Artikel ist ja interessant, hatte ich noch garnicht gesehen... man man man das schürt den Ofen jetzt aber schon gewaltig an. Boah ich kann das Ende des Monats kaum noch erwarten: Prüfungen rum und dann hoffentlich ein HL³ am Horizont!


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2012)

Fake.


----------



## Keksautomat (5. Juli 2012)

Kannst du wenigstens ein Detail deiner Quelle offen legen?
Also zB warum du der Quelle traust (Arbeitet die für _irgendeinen_ Verein, der das wissen könnte (Presswerk, whatever)).
Lass Namen und Name der Firma natürlich aus.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Das einzige was er fürchten muss is "a gscheide Watschn" von mir wenns nich so is  .


 HL2 ist so ziemlich mein Lieblingsspiel für den PC und es gibt kein anderes Game, über das ich mich mehr freuen würde als eine Fortsetzung/EP3/HL3. Wenn das also nicht stimmt, bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch mindestens eine "Watschn" + 3 Wochen Forensperre und einen Hohn- und Spottartikel in den News.


----------



## Cornholio04 (5. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> HL2 ist so ziemlich mein Lieblingsspiel für den PC und es gibt kein anderes Game, über das ich mich mehr freuen würde als eine Fortsetzung/EP3/HL3. Wenn das also nicht stimmt, bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch mindestens eine "Watschn" + 3 Wochen Forensperre und einen Hohn- und Spottartikel in den News.


 Immerhin würde ich dann nicht Sang- und Klanglos Untergehen, oder?!  Einen eigenen Artikel, nur weil ich mich mal weit ausm Fenster lehne. Das wär schon nett Naja und nur ausm Fenster lehnen tue ich ja nich, wie gesagt fundierte Quelle! Und nein um Himmels Willen, ich werde keinerlei Infos irgendwelcher Art hier nennen. Wollte diese Botschaft hier nur teilen. wenn ich damit aufs Fressbrett fliege hol ich mir die Schelte ab aber die Quelle bleibt ungeschoren! Das muss so!!!

Jetzt bleibt leider nur zu warten. Aber wenn es nicht mit dem Teufel zugeht dann müsste in den nächsten zwei Wochen es ordentlich zu Kochen anfangen in der Gerüchteküche - ich kann ja nich der einzige mit guten Ohren sein. 
Währendessen geh ich mir mal ne Höhle buddeln, für den Fall, dass ich in Scham versinken und mich vor fliegenden Steinen retten muss! 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juli 2012)

hm...wo ist eigentlich HLP-Andy?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm...wo ist eigentlich HLP-Andy?


  

Stimmt ... irgendwie fehlt er mir!


----------



## dubako (6. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass doch tatsächlich Ende dieses Monats, in etwa 3 Wochen, die Bombe aller Bomben hochgehen soll:
> Ja es oll tatsächlich HL³ gezeigt werden - ganz offiziel!
> ...


 
Mann wenn das eintrifft, dann jibbet hier aber eine "Runde" aufs Haus. Das ist ja wie Ostern u. Weihnachten zusammen.


----------



## Keksautomat (6. Juli 2012)

Na ja.. jeder kann sagen, er hat eine "fundierte Quelle". Wenn man es nicht wenigstens etwas ausschmückt, schenke ich dem nicht viel Vertrauen. Internet und so.

Gruß


----------



## Cornholio04 (7. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Na ja.. jeder kann sagen, er hat eine "fundierte Quelle". Wenn man es nicht wenigstens etwas ausschmückt, schenke ich dem nicht viel Vertrauen. Internet und so.
> 
> Gruß


 
*Keks*?


----------



## Keksautomat (7. Juli 2012)

Gerne. *hier bitte*


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juli 2012)

Heute startet der Steam Summer Sale und es gibt mittlerweile Vermutungen, dass es als "Spiel" dieses Jahr ein ARG zu Half-Life 3 geben könnte, so wie damals das Kartoffel-Spiel zu Portal 2. Seien wir mal gespannt.


----------



## ING (12. Juli 2012)

vllt. auch nur ne finte von valve um die undichten stellen zu finden


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Heute startet der Steam Summer Sale und es gibt mittlerweile Vermutungen, dass es als "Spiel" dieses Jahr ein ARG zu Half-Life 3 geben könnte, so wie damals das Kartoffel-Spiel zu Portal 2. Seien wir mal gespannt.


 Das Portal 2 ARG war aber nicht zu einem Summer oder Winter Sale, sondern separat.


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Portal 2 ARG war aber nicht zu einem Summer oder Winter Sale, sondern separat.


 
Musste man nicht die Kartoffeln über Achievements von Sale-Spielen erwerben? Naja, bald wissen wirs.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Musste man nicht die Kartoffeln über Achievements von Sale-Spielen erwerben? Naja, bald wissen wirs.


 die teilnehmenden Spiele gab's als Sale - das war aber im April 2011 - der Sommer Sale war erst im Juli.


----------



## Cornholio04 (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emandil (21. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich hab was flüstern hören, dass doch tatsächlich Ende dieses Monats, in etwa 3 Wochen, die Bombe aller Bomben hochgehen soll:
> Ja es oll tatsächlich HL³ gezeigt werden - ganz offiziel!



Da war wohl der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken....Da das große Thema in der neuen PCG Rome 2 ist, wird wohl HL3 weiterhin auf seine Ankündigung warten lassen.........es sei denn Valve hat sich entschlossen das Spiel unter Ausschluss jeglicher Presse eine Ankündigung zu machen......dann müsste dein Kontakt aber tatsächlich Gabe sein!


----------



## Keksautomat (23. Juli 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich wusste es.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juli 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn das also nicht stimmt, bekommst du auf jeden Fall auch mindestens eine "Watschn" + 3 Wochen Forensperre ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Juli 2012)

Sein Avatar ist auf jedenfall schonmal verschwunden, damit er nicht mehr so auffällt


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2012)

wurde der jetzt ernsthaft deswegen gesperrt?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2012)

... scheint so.


----------

